# I was GLAD to see this this morning.



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

its been lots of hours and i still have work to do and my phones r ringing like crazy.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, that alot of snow, what are your totals? Keep the pictures coming


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice picture!!payup


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURE LETS SEE SOME OF THE TRUCK STACKIN ALL THAT POWDER*wesportpayup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)




----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

and i couldnt push it back anywhere it got to deep to fast the instant it got about as deep as the blade it just pickd it up


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, looks like you did a little mudding with the truck


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice pics u lucky dog


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

no mudding but i sure was mad when my tires found that soft spot. i had windrows to high i had to go out the window to shovel so i could attemp to get out


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;539504 said:


> no mudding but i sure was mad when my tires found that soft spot. i had windrows to high i had to go out the window to shovel so i could attemp to get out


lol that sucks


----------

